

Anonymous tracks Chinese Hackers - suyash
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/19/anonymous-hackers-chinese-army_n_2717352.html

======
DigitalSea
Some people are quick to stamp their feet and proclaim Anonymous is some rogue
group of deliquent teenagers who wreak havock on innocent people and attack
Government websites. While some of that is true to an extent, Anonymous do a
lot of good things in the interest of the general public and have been
invaluable when it comes to protecting the freedom of the Internet. As shown
in this situation, if it weren't for Anonymous nobody would be any step closer
to understanding who is behind these Chinese oriented attacks, where and why.

~~~
suyash
agree, lesson learned: Don't judge/jump to conclusions too quickly.

------
mtgx
Well I've always assumed FBI has "Anonymous" groups for a while now, so
yeah...

